
Scarcity of smartphone app developers stifles a growing industry in Michigan - bryckbost
http://www.freep.com/article/20110830/COL41/108300342/Mark-W-Smith-Scarcity-app-developers-stifles-growing-industry
======
bryckbost
Another article to toss in the gloom and doom pile of Michigan software
industry.

Since when have rates, which are competitive in the industry, become a bad
thing? Shouldn't we be praising the fact that our industry is competing with
firms across the globe?

And which industry is this "stifling"? The developers, or the idea-man?

